# Industry News- LED Lenser Wallet



## WHIZZER

Check this out this from Led Lenser release date 24th September 





Introducing the Ledlenser Lite Wallet! Retailing at £59.95 each , It's the practical everyday companion for your trouser or jacket pocket. The cardholder arranges identity cards, driving license, credit cards, or banknotes.

Thanks to the integrated RFID protection, sensitive data is always safe. Integrated into the wallet, made of fine leather, available in different designs, is a powerful LED light with up to 150 lumens light output and homogeneous light distribution. The battery can be charged either wirelessly via a wireless charging station (not supplied) or using a USB-C cable (supplied).


----------



## LeeH

I don’t think I need another device to charge up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WHIZZER

Think its a great little addition i have an Rfid wallet already but like the idea of having a torch on standby and the odd chuck it on a wireless charger isnt to much of an issue for me


----------



## gatecrasher3

Oddly I quite like the look of that and I wasn't expecting to from the title alone.


----------



## Mikesphotaes

My but that's expensive!


----------



## WHIZZER

Mikesphotaes said:


> My but that's expensive!


Comparable to something like the secrid range - although these dont have a torch ...

https://www.slimwalletjunkie.com/collections/secrid/products/secrid-slimwallet-vintage-black


----------



## LeeH

I pay 9/10 if not more with Apple Pay, the debt card lives in the car stashed away as a back up. My phone has a torch...I just cannot see these taking off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## J306TD

LeeH said:


> I pay 9/10 if not more with Apple Pay, the debt card lives in the car stashed away as a back up. My phone had a torch...I just cannot see these taking off.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I'm with Lee. I use Samsung Pay. No limit on how much you can spend. So much easier than having bank card on you.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikesphotaes

WHIZZER said:


> Comparable to something like the secrid range - although these dont have a torch ...
> 
> https://www.slimwalletjunkie.com/collections/secrid/products/secrid-slimwallet-vintage-black


Certainly would not be my money!


----------



## packard

I am an absolute led lenser fan have them everywhere and use for work. But I’m struggling on this one to work out why ?

But I will probably want it !


----------



## 4Wheels&Engine

There is also the security issue of walking around in the dark, with an illuminated wallet in your hand!


----------

